# Allergic to our poodle



## smaug20000 (Apr 27, 2011)

We got a poodle puppy in mid-March. He was 8 weeks old when we got him. He is such a great little guy. He is a standard poodle, and now about 25 pounds. We wanted a poodle because I am a bit allergic to dogs. I thought I had a minor dog allergy. So we researched breeds, and we spent quite a bit of time around poodles to make sure it would be ok. At first, I was fine, but over time, I seem to be more and more allergic to our dog. To the point that now, I don't care for him at all, and my husband has to do all of the walks and feeding. And our poor poodle spends too much time in his crate. So it seems like I need to possibly rehome our dog. This is really upsetting me. Anyway, think of any other options, or if we need to rehome him, can you give me any advice on how to find him a good home?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

first, i want to say i am sorry you are experiencing this. i have a couple of suggestions: 
1. see your doctor and make sure that it is the poodle. there could be other things, especially that this allergy season has been disasterous for most everyone. even if it is some allergy to the poodle, maybe your doctor can give you something mild to take and possibly allow you to build an immunity?
2. see your vet. check to make sure your pup's coat and/or skin is not dry. if it is dry, you could be having a reaction because of the unhealthy coat. 
3. if all else fails, i would contact his breeder, if you got him through someone private. most reputable breeders would take their puppy back before letting them wind up in a shelter. if this is not the case for you, then i would contact your local Poodle Rescue. if there isn't one in your immediate area, there should be one that would gladly take him which isn't too far from you. 

whatever you do, please don't send him to a shelter. someone will foster him for you until a permanent home is found, i am 100% sure of that.

it seems that you realize that quick action is necessary because these are the most important months for your puppy to become properly socialized. 

please keep us posted - we are very concerned for you and him.


----------



## smaug20000 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am on allergy medicine already - I'm on zyrtec, veramyst and flovent. I am going to start allergy shots around the end of July - this is the soonest I could be seen. We had considered trying to keep the poodle and hoping that allergy shots would help. I would never ever put this dog in a shelter. I am going to review our agreement with the breeder, and I was going to call the breeder, our vet, and also our trainer to see if they have ideas in how to find a loving home. Yes, it seems that if my allergies make in unfeasible for us to keep our poodle, then it would be better to find him a home sooner rather than later. I keep getting hives, and it has happened often enough, that I know that I am allergic to our poodle. This sucks, if my body gets hives when I am around the poodle even while I am on zyrtec, then I could consider upping my meds and getting on stronger and heavier meds, but that is not such an attractive option.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

seems like you've got all grounds covered. i'm so sorry for your dilemma. i agree, you are on enough medication. i guess you have to cut your losses before they take more of a toll on you and your pup.
just curious, where do you live? please keep me posted.


----------



## smaug20000 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jessie's Mom said:


> seems like you've got all grounds covered. i'm so sorry for your dilemma. i agree, you are on enough medication. i guess you have to cut your losses before they take more of a toll on you and your pup.
> just curious, where do you live? please keep me posted.


We're in No VA near Washington DC. I don't see a poodle rescue in our region, but I will get started with the people I mentioned.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

no there isn't a rescue right near you. there is one, however, in north carolina. hopefully your breeder can help you, even if it's with a foster situation for now. if not, please try any local NO KILL rescue centers for all breeds.

i can't tell you how terrible i feel for you and him.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

That's very unfortunate... but if you spent a lot of time around poodles and never reacted, I wouldn't think you would be "developing" a reaction to your poodle. I have pretty severe dog allergies, and poodles don't bother me at all. I am also mildly allergic to cats, but I live with one and every experience I have ever had has led me to believe that I have gotten LESS allergic as time went on living with one particular animal. 

For example: I raised a labrador puppy for a service dog school. When I first got him (I didn't know at this time I was allergic to dogs), I had severe reactions, to the point that I almost sent him back. But I waited it out and within a month or so I was reacting less and less to him. By the end of the 9 months that I had him, I was hardly reacting at all. Then he got released from the training program and my boyfriend adopted him. He went to live with my bf, and now when he comes to visit I react violently to the dog. I have to make sure to take plenty of meds beforehand so that I can stand to have him in my house for a few days. 

Some things you can try: 
-Some company (maybe Allerpet?) makes wipes that have an enzyme on them that denatures dander and pollen. You can wipe the pet with them daily to remove dander, and also use them any time the pet comes inside from outdoors to remove any pollen sticking to the coat (this can also be achieved to some extent with just a damp washcloth)
-This may be a stretch for you, but I feed my cat raw and he is the ONLY cat that I am not allergic to. I notice a dramatic change in my allergies when he is on a steady diet of raw to when he is getting more kibble/processed food. 
-I really think that if you think the allergies are getting worse over time, you may actually be experiencing more environmental allergies than allergies from the dog, as this is opposite of what normally happens. I would speak to you allergist about steps that you can take to minimize your reactions. 
-Vacuuming daily if you have carpet, making sure to launder linens and curtains weekly to remove dust and dander, covering your furniture with washable slip-covers if they are fabric and washing those every week, covering your bed and pillows with dust-mite protectors (this will also prevent pet dander from getting in the mattress and pillows), dusting all furniture at least weekly, and investing in an air purifier are all things that you can do to help ease your allergy symptoms. 
-Try adding fish oil tablets to the pups diet. This seams to minimize flakiness and itchiness that can cause the pet to scratch and send dander flying all through the air. 

Good luck, and I think you are going about this the responsible way. But before I gave up a dog that I had grown to care so much about, I would look into all of the possibilities and make sure it is the dog you are reacting to, and not something else.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If it does end up that you must re-home your dog, post info and photos here first. There are lots of people who lurk but do not post, and someone might be very interested in him and he could get placed very quickly. Best of luck with everything!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I read your post and just had to immediately reply. My husband has allergies and asthma, and that is the reason we decided on the Standard Poodle as well. 
We have 2 girls, 11 months old now. When they first came home my husband's breathing was bothering him so much that he had to take his inhaler several times a day and he was having reactions.
We spoke to the vet who stated that even poodle puppies have "puppy dander", and that this would improve and the dander would more than likely go away with their coat change.
We purchased a quality air cleaner/purifier that helped tremendously. As well, we sweep and clean the floors often as well as the counters and walls. I was shocked to learn how long dander sticks on surfaces.
I bathe them often and brushing often helps to remove a lot of dust and dirt from their coats.
It is nice with the warm weather finally here and we can open the windows and have more air circulating through the house.
My husbands breathing has improved greatly and there are no reactions now to the our sweet pups.
I hope everything works out for you and your pup and that if possible you are able to 'hang in there' until the coat change. I realize this may be a difficult, if not impossible thing to do when it comes to your health.
I hope it all works out for you


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you have trusted friend that your pup loves who could take him for awhile to see if having the puppy removed from the environment actually improves your allergy situation? I would hate for you to go through the stress and emotional turmoil of finding your pup a new home only to find out that it was not the dog that was causing your reaction.

Paula


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

My DIL has never been able to go close to let alone live with a dog. She has 2 standard poodles. When she began to have allergy issues we started keeping the poodles in a very short clip ( 7 blade every 3 weeks) and rinsing them off when they have been out playing. It seems it was not the poodles causing the allergy but the outdoor allergins that were attached to the coat.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I second everything Sookster said. I was amazed what the air purifier did when E moved in with her non poodle dog! As a allergy/asthma suffer myself I can attest that the allergy shots did wonders for me. I used them for 6 years. Have you tried Singulair?? It has been a wonder drug for me. I can't use the nasal inhalers as they give me nose bleeds, but the Singulair and Zyrtec has been sufficient and I am no longer on the Flovent.

I would also suggest Mid Atlantic Poodle Rescue if you are looking for a rescue in the area. I'm from Baltimore and currently have a foster dog with them. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your allergies. I have severe allergies and asthma as well and know how frustrating it is. You are definitely doing the responsible thing. Good luck trying to control the allergies and finding a new home. Wish I could take him but I already have 2 pups in my apartment.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello there, sorry to hear about your situation. My sister is allergic to dogs and when I got the girls, she also had to use her Asthma medication because of the puppy dander. But now since the girls are getting older, my sister has no problem at all with them. It might take some time until your pup sheds his puppyfur, so hopefully you will be better soon.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know too much about allergies, but is it possible that it is a product used _on_ the Poodle (e.g., a shampoo, flea/tick preventative, etc.) and not the Poodle itself ?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

macker905 said:


> I read your post and just had to immediately reply. My husband has allergies and asthma, and that is the reason we decided on the Standard Poodle as well.
> We have 2 girls, 11 months old now. When they first came home my husband's breathing was bothering him so much that he had to take his inhaler several times a day and he was having reactions.
> We spoke to the vet who stated that even poodle puppies have "puppy dander", and that this would improve and the dander would more than likely go away with their coat change.
> We purchased a quality air cleaner/purifier that helped tremendously. As well, we sweep and clean the floors often as well as the counters and walls. I was shocked to learn how long dander sticks on surfaces.
> ...


This was our experience, too. Actually, I think I remember sharing with you when your husband was experiencing issues. My husband reacted to our poodle for the first few months after we brought our poodle home as a puppy. He had to use his inhaler often. We got air purifiers (for the bedroom and one downstairs) and I bathed the dog every one to two weeks. Over time, he stopped reacting to him and now has zero allergic reactions to our dog (although he still reacts strongly to non-poodley dogs and cats).


----------



## smaug20000 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information on poodle puppy fur, I didn't know there was a difference. So if I am understanding everyone, it is possible that when the adult coat comes in, that possibly my allergies will lessen? 

As far as air filters, we have two hepa air filters on the main level where the poodle is, and I have a hepa air filter in our bedroom as well. 

I have had several incidents, where it seems certain that the poodle is causing my hives. For instance, I took our poodle out back for a little exercise. I try not to touch him, but of course putting him on the leash and walking him around, you naturally touch him a time or two. Right when we got back inside I noticed a couple of hives which became worse and spread up and down both of my arms. I had to take benadryl to get them to go away. The next day, I was eating lunch at our kitchen table, and our poodle was eating his lunch about 15 feet away, and I developed a hive within 2 minutes of him coming within 15 feet from me. Yesterday, I was at work all day, when I came home, I got several hives on my arm. I have a few other examples, but did just want to confirm that it seems clear to me that I get hives after being near our poodle. 

My husband today took him out back and gave him a bath. He had been groomed as well about a week and a half ago as well, and he is in a short clip.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have no words of wisdom, but a hug to you. i hope you can figure something out.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

As someone mentioned earlier, maybe your poodle is bringing in pollen and whatnot on his coat! Maybe a shorter clip?

I am sorry this is going on for you! If you are extremely sensitive, maybe its best not to have another being in the house to add to the mix of possible allergens. 

Please please if you need to rehome (and sometimes thats the best thing!) take your puppy back to your reputable breeder, and if not, you can try something like Carolina Poodle Rescue, I am sure they would help you out since youre a neighbor! I wish you the best!

Carolina Poodle Rescue


----------



## smaug20000 (Apr 27, 2011)

Update on my poodle allergy if anyone is interested. So last night, I went out to the park with my kids and husband and was outside for over an hour. I started getting hives, and got more when I went in. I ended up with 5 or 6 on each arm. So now I am really puzzled. After this happened, then I wondered if maybe this was caused by my allergy to grass pollen. I called the allergist, and she thinks it may be an allergy to bug bites. So we are no longer blaming my episode of hives last weekend on the dogs, it seems like it may have been caused by something else. This morning, I fed, watered and walked the dog, and I did not get hives. So wonderful news for our great poodle. I did not want to let him go. He is ours again after all.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

smaug20000 said:


> Thanks for the information on poodle puppy fur, I didn't know there was a difference. So if I am understanding everyone, it is possible that when the adult coat comes in, that possibly my allergies will lessen?
> 
> As far as air filters, we have two hepa air filters on the main level where the poodle is, and I have a hepa air filter in our bedroom as well.
> 
> ...


I have horrible allergies - I'm allergic to all trees, grass, animals. I had to give up my horse as a kid because I couldn't brush him without getting hives all over my body and my eyes swelled up.

I now live with THREE standard poodles! I was away at college when my mom got Henry 3 years ago - I came home from college and fell in love with him. He *did* bother my allergies a bit. Over time, it got better. (I take zyrtec and flonase ritually, regardless of dogs in the house. HEPA air filters, dust mite sheet covers) Then, 2 years later I decided to get my OWN poodle. I bought Millie and suddenly we had two poodles in my parents' house! My allergies got WAY worse at first. I was wheezing at night when Millie and Henry would play. I think it was the saliva from them wrestling with each other that got to me. Also, it _must_ have been Millie's puppy fur as well as all of the grass and stuff she ran around in outside. Then, I started letting her sleep in my bed (my allergist was appalled, lol). At first, I would wake up with red, itchy eyes. But, over time, I became immune. I now have almost no allergy symptoms from Millie or Henry. I believe this was a result of a) my body was desensitized to the two dogs over time and from repeated exposure. I am NOT desensitized to other dogs - I start wheezing around most other dogs.
And, b) perhaps there is less dander once they get their adult coat? I'm not sure. But, the coat itself is never what causes an allergy. It is always the dander in the coat.

Well, 2 weeks ago I decided to get _another_ poodle. Oddly, my allergies have not changed at all!

There is hope. Some people seem to develop a tolerance when they are around a dog for a while. Others may have symptoms so severe that even with that small tolerance, it is still too much for them.

I hope that you can find a way to make it work. I do empathize with you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad to hear your allergys may not be the dog. My sister has really bad allergies and use to be on several prescriptions to contol them. Someone suggested accupunture. We talked about it and we both thought it was crazy but she did not like to be on all the meds so she decided to try it. She went and her allergies completely stopped. After about a year she started getting the allergies back and she went back to the accupunture person. This has been 5 years now. She generally has to go once a year and then she is set. It makes no sense to me but I have seen my sister suffer from horrible allergies her whole life and now she is fine. It may be worth a try.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck! My S.O. is allergic, but tolerates our poodle well. We bathe pretty frequently (every 2 weeks, about), but find sometimes that he does bring things in on his coat that set off contact allergy reactions. A quick wipe helps a bit. And licking from the dog definitely causes a skin reaction.


----------



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad to hear your update! As someone who has suffered from allergies for decades, I can tell you it's near impossible to figure out what triggers allergies when you have a lot of them. Testing is the best way, but still, you can't test for everything. For example, I've figured out that our cherry tree in the front yard is bad for me when it's in bloom...only because I get a sinus infection every April! Took 3 years to figure that one out! My allergist said it would be okay to get a poodle, but to expect the allergies to flare up for probably a month or so, then I'd adjust. I also think what comes in on the coat (pollen, etc) makes a difference too. You could start checking local pollen counts, if they are available, and try to see a pattern. I doubt its poodle though. Good luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I did want to mention my husband and my friend's experiences. 

My husband was allergic to cats when I met him. I had two cats. He would start sneezing like crazy, get a running nose and watery eyes and get a rash. Over time he became immune to them. They sleep on our bed and he has no more cat allergies.

My friend's husband wanted a dog. They got a labrador retriever. She had horrible allergies to him. Her husband loved the dog, so they decided to try bathing him every week to see if it helped. She had only occasion reactions to him then and they were able to keep him. Frequent bathing helps. The dog is now over a year old and she told me she is having only an occasion rash when she get too cuddly with him. 

Her husband want another dog and told my friend to choose the breed this time. She wants a standard poodle and has been asking me all sorts of questions about them. She loves dogs and is hoping she can get cuddly with a poodle since she can't with the labrador. I will mention about the pupppy dander in case she has a reaction to that. I feel so sorry for people with allergies. I can only imagine how annoying it is.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so glad it looks like you'll be able to keep him! I'm allergic to dogs as well (which is why I got a standard poodle, like several of the others) and I was terrified because I noticed that I was having reactions to him at first. But they did clear up. I can't say that I'm 100% not reactive to him, but I'm allergic to so many other environmental things (pretty typical) that the reaction I am probably getting to him isn't enough to stand out. And this is despite the fact that I grew up with dogs that I was horribly allergic to and I never was able to acclimate to them despite medicine and shots and filters and cleaning, etc....

I was also going to agree that it would be super unusual for allergies to get worse with time and I'm glad it seems this is the case with you! I sure hope you get to the bottom of what IS causing your allergies and can get them treated because it sounds really awful!


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm house-sitting for some friends a few days a week, and I seem to be violently allergic to something there. I had horrendous sores on both legs below the knee, and I couldn't understand how they got there, since I'd been wearing wellies with my trousers stuffed down them all the time I'd been outside. I was starting to worry that the dog had fleas, since she sleeps on my bed, but then I noticed I never developed them when I was back at home, and since my dog is in both places, that would make no sense. I wondered if perhaps there were bed-bugs or something revolting like that in my friends' house. Then I had a horrible itchy rash on the insides of both arms and on one side of my neck, that resembled hives, but that went away after a few hours, only to then develop into inflamed welts that looked more like nipples than bites (!) that took over a week to fade.

I suspect it is midges that are doing this to me, as I am outside every day. I have no idea how the midges are getting inside my clothes, but there are two ponds, a stream, and several bogs in the vicinity, and it may be that the midges are an exotic species and my body is overreacting to the venom in their bites.

I think the suggestion some other people made, of getting the dog to have a holiday somewhere else for a bit is your best bet. Try to eliminate likely causes one by one to see if you can identify what it is that's doing this to you. And give your dog lots of love if you find out it isn't him -- he's probably as unhappy as you are that he can't be stroked by you.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

smaug20000 said:


> Update on my poodle allergy if anyone is interested. So last night, I went out to the park with my kids and husband and was outside for over an hour. I started getting hives, and got more when I went in. I ended up with 5 or 6 on each arm. So now I am really puzzled. After this happened, then I wondered if maybe this was caused by my allergy to grass pollen. I called the allergist, and she thinks it may be an allergy to bug bites. So we are no longer blaming my episode of hives last weekend on the dogs, it seems like it may have been caused by something else. This morning, I fed, watered and walked the dog, and I did not get hives. So wonderful news for our great poodle. I did not want to let him go. He is ours again after all.


i am so happy :bounce: to hear this GREAT news. i was actually getting on this thread to tell you about a client of mine who has no pets and has been suffering with hives covering her whole body due to her allergies this season!! i remembered your situation and i thought maybe there would be hope for your situation if you knew it could possibly not be your beloved poodle. i am so happy for you and your family and for your poodle. 

a nice ending to this dilemma. i'm sorry your allergies are so bad this season, but at least you can have your poodle to comfort you!!!!! :hug:


----------

